# Tree Worker Killed By Loader



## JODY MESSICK (Aug 20, 2005)

Tree worker's death under investigation

WINTER SPRINGS, FL -- Seminole County deputy sheriffs are investigating the death of a 25-year-old landscape worker pinned by a front-end loader while removing trees in the 1100 block of Oak Creek Court on Wednesday. The worker was identified as Jeffrey Atkins of Longwood, who worked for Orlando Scape and Sod. A co-worker got a neighbor's attention for help and called 911, Seminole sheriff's Lt. K.E. Starr said. The investigation will likely be turned over to the U.S. Occupational Safety and Health Administration, which investigates deaths and serious injuries at job sites.


----------

